# MP3 und 5.1 Lautsprecher



## julchen (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
macht es sinn, das wenn ich auf meinem Rechner eine 5.1 Soundkarte habe auch ein System zu kaufen, welches 5.1 ist, obwohl ich mit dem Rechner keine Games oder Musik CD´s abspiele. Ich verwende diesen nur zum Surven, bzw. höre mir nur MP3´s von der Festplatte an.
Kann ich dann das ganze System voll ausschöpfen?

Gruss
Julchen


----------



## sisela (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also das macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Wenn du keine 5.1 Medien benutzt (Spiele, Filme), dann brauchst du natürlich auch keine teure Anlage dafür zu kaufen.

Und MP3 gibt es soweit ich weiss nicht in 5.1 Qualität und Webseiten sicherlich auch nicht.

Viel Spass


----------



## Alex Duschek (11. Mai 2004)

Frauenhofer hat glaub ich nen Codes entwickelt,der bei 192 kbits Sourround-Sound möglich macht,allerdings wer braucht Sourround bei mp3's?


----------



## sisela (12. Mai 2004)

Wenn man die Anzahl der Musikproduktionen berücksichtigt die in Surroundsound produziert sind, benötigt man nicht wirklich MP3 mit Surroundsound. Interessanter wird das, wenn es um Filme geht.


----------

